# Football Season Is Here



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thought I would start with a big Roll Tide for my University of Alabama.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

no - I mean







uh - no







I mean


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm with you Ernie. Crimson Tide all the way.









Leon


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I got a few letters foryou guy's to think about USC, Go Trojans. Now for the pro team it has to be the Saints, Where are they playing this year? kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know this is geared towards Football but I thougth I'd remind you who is the curent National Champs for baseball.

















BTW...I'm also a huge Oregon State Football fan!! Go Beavs!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That explains A LOT Jim!

*Go Ducks!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Our fav is the good ole VT Hokies.....Less Marcus Vick, of course and the Baltimore Ravens.......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY

 GO BUCKS!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Maryland and the Washington Redskins

GO







GO

Willie


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

BRONC-OS!!!

GenesRUs


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

WARRRRRR EAGLE !!!!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My son's Pop Warner team.


----------



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gig'em Aggies!!

The whole reason we bought the OB was for tailgating in College Station. I'm giddy knowing we're 8 days out from hooking up the TT and movin' out!!


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Nebraska Cornhuskers

GO BIG RED!

Muliedon


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Make it two for the huskers


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

I live in Big Orange country so GO VOLS!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never heard of any of them teams









'New Jersey' Giants


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

*EAGLES!!!*

and of course who ever is playing against the Cowboys!!! (sorry Wolfie)

Gary


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm with you Fire....Bucs here...Eagles come in 2nd but definately anyone playing against Dallas


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

For the NFL I have been a










fan for many years.

For college teams I have two:










AND

Whoever is playing










on Saturday!

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My two favorite teams are the Seattle Seahawk and who ever is playing the Raiders!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vikings... anyone?


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

3LEES said:


> For the NFL I have been a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love them Canes> Can't wait to the first game on the fourth when the







, whip up on the







I will be there, but my dad and I can't decide who will be the designated driver. ME!!!!!









George


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Vikings... anyone?


Used to be a Viking fan years ago, but after going 0-4 in the Super Bowl, I gave up on them.


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

GO BUCS!!!!

And










GO CUSE!!!

Every year my wife gets me the best Christmas present a man could ask for, NFL SUNDAY TICKET!!!!

Love ya hun!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Vancouver Canucks














I know I'm cheeky, couldnt resist


















Jewels


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

College:

Florida State University

NFL (two teams, AFC & NFC):

KC CHIEFS

and

DETROIT LIONS

I know, I know, hold the laughter smart allecks.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Vikings... anyone?


Used to be a Viking fan years ago, but after going 0-4 in the Super Bowl, I gave up on them.
[/quote]

I am not proud of it, but I am a Vi'Queens' fan as well, boat trip







and all. I espeially like whoever is beating the packer's as well. man, are they going to suck this year!! I feel bad for Favre, he doesn't deserve to go out like that.

how bout those twins? not bad for a low budget team full of rookies and lesser known players.

scott


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

stapless said:


> Vikings... anyone?


Used to be a Viking fan years ago, but after going 0-4 in the Super Bowl, I gave up on them.
[/quote]

I am not proud of it, but I am a Vi'Queens' fan as well, boat trip







and all. I espeially like whoever is beating the packer's as well. man, are they going to suck this year!! I feel bad for Favre, he doesn't deserve to go out like that.

how bout those twins? not bad for a low budget team full of rookies and lesser known players.

scott
[/quote]

You just better hope your team doesn't need to turn to MIKE "MCHAIRLESS" MCMAHON, ex-Detroit Lion.

That dude is horrible. Btw, his nickname comes from the fact he readily admits to shaving ALL of his body hair. FREAK! Men are supposed to have body hair.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

DA Bears...

and once again I'd like to renew my call to ban Packers fans from Outbackers.com. Anyone with me, anyone?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I second the notion.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

count me in on the packer ban!!

yea, McMahon is Horrible!! we've got a rookie, Tarvarias Jackson who is going to beat him out for #2 QB, which probably means he will be cut. won't hurt my feelings!!

scott


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*manchester united...... go reds*

opps wrong footbal







my bad

college... cal bears
nfl ... niners

back from summer hiatus

darrel


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

_
GO PACKERS!
_


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I knew that you had problems Gilligan but I never figured it was this bad!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> _GO PACKERS!_


Ya know, I'm starting to sense that you may need professional help Gilligan.

Do you see a counselor on a regular basis?

Do you have any problems at work?

Do you misplace things?

Do you find that you cannot remember blocks of time?

Do you switch things around just to see what will happen?

I can recommend a good doctor if you need one. His name is Doug.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> ..snip...
> 
> I can recommend a good doctor if you need one. His name is Doug.


I thought Doug was the Professor? Now I'm confused...


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..snip...
> 
> I can recommend a good doctor if you need one. His name is Doug.


I thought Doug was the Professor? Now I'm confused...















[/quote]

Doug is that guy that talks about me all the time.
The Professor can make anything you want out of coconuts and palm leaves.

Gilligan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Gilligan said:


> _
> GO PACKERS!
> _


Thought you would be an Indy Colts fan.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry everyone if I have to pick a team
I pick The Tigers
That's the young lad's team









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

7heaven said:


>


I concur...Go Big Red!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I may be a dog person when it comes to my pets, but I have an affinity towards felines when it comes to my football








*Who Dey!*








(more to get excited about for basketball than football, but they're still my team). *Go Bearcats!*


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I beg to differ about the National Baseball Champs. As of yesterday it was Columbus, GA Little League. They play today for the world championship! Good luck boys!

As for football...










Woof, woof, woof.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll watch anybody that is in High Definition









I never could understand the interest in college football though







I'm a big baseball fan too, but wouldn't want to watch minor league games either









Guess that's just me though as I'm definitely in the minority


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

WAR EAGLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AUBURN 3-0 #2 IN NATION


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm agast - no one has even mentioned the current national champion 

*University of Texas Longhorns*

BTW - Baseball national champs a year ago and will be again next year.

Hook em Horns

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

How 'bout them BEARS! 

I've done a lot of cheering since 1985 - and I hope that this year it pays off! So far, they're the "real deal" 

GO BEARS! 









(Chicago, that is)


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I didnt want to get my hopes up to early for the Bears. However I think Seattle was the only test they have had so far.(Sorry Cheeseheads) For twenty years we have watched Da Bears win early on and then suck. Or, suck and then win just enough to scew up their draft pick. Maybe this WILL be the year.


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

*Go Carolina Panthers.*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Cobden Appleknockers!

Go, Team!

Mark


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Card carrying ******* fan from 1970 till present.

Mk


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Nebraska Cornhuskers and Washington State Cougars


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> DA Bears...
> 
> and once again I'd like to renew my call to ban Packers fans from Outbackers.com. Anyone with me, anyone?


 Packers?







Who the heck are the Packers?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> *EAGLES!!!*
> 
> and of course who ever is playing against the Cowboys!!! (sorry Wolfie)
> 
> Gary


Ditto! I am not a big football fan but love a good eagles game when I do watch.
Hey J1Mfrog & Scoutr2, do you remember the "fog bowl" in the 80's?









Jim


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Hey J1Mfrog & Scoutr2, do you remember the "fog bowl" in the 80's?


That was so cool. One of my favorite games ever. I think it was the added suspense.


----------

